# lighting comments welcome



## hippy59 (Apr 11, 2016)

here is the deal. I usually veg under t5 and flower under 1000 HPS and I got that all dialed in mostly. I use to veg under 600 MH but kept cooking the girls so a few years back shelved it but kept it, and I have always scrogged. well, recently, without getting into to much detail, I had to flower a mother plant using tomato a cage and it worked wonderfully and I got about a 60-70 percent increase in yield what with 2 toppings. so, I know the t5 has little penetration and the 600 has a lot more so I am toying with the idea of starting the plants under the t5 for maybe a month or so, then putting them under the 600 to finish vegging, and get them use to a higher light strength. then to flower. this will be my last grow for this season as its about to get to hot and humid and tho I have " enough" I prefer to have a little "to" much.

does this seem like it should work? or do vegging plants under strong light just suck? most people I know veg under t5 then straight to 1k, but most I know also scrog. I want to try trees this round or maybe next with 2 topings. I just don't want another failure right now but ......


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 12, 2016)

well hippy if you want trees the you will need at lease a 5 gallon pot and 60 days of veg time or more . my plants start off with 400 watt mh. then once they out grow my 3x3 veg tent. take about a month . i move them to my 5x5 2x 400 watt hps for one more month then flower. most of my plants come up around 5 feet or more. i have a thc bomb in flower right now thats as tall as me and i am around 5.9 . but back to your q. alot of people use t5 for veg and it works for them. but for me to fill out my 5x5 tent before i flower i always have used a 400 or a 600 watt mh. works for me. i just made the jump and got 3 mar hydro 300 watt leds i was going to use them for veg because they work so well but i just put them in with the 2 400 watt hps grow tent. 

View attachment 134.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2016)

I used to veg under 400 WH it worked fine. I think your plan is a good one.  flowering mojo hippie!


----------



## kaotik (Apr 12, 2016)

i'll chime in;  see i'm limited on space, so often i'll transplant then let them go under the HPS for the 12 hours, then back to the T5 for the rest.. to keep them vegging but give them better light penetration.
seems to gain me a bit of time/size, i only do this for a couple weeks though.

if you go straight HPS the whole time; they may be a little stretchier, rather than your MH if changing them is a PITA.
 but IMO an HID always wins out  

sounds like a good plan *though you may want to do this after the summer.. as it's likely gonna be hotter


----------



## hippy59 (Apr 13, 2016)

thanks all. I have about 10 days tpo decide before they have to go under the screen, and what with the mild winter we have had in northern ohio, meaning the lake didn't freeze to kinda hep keep things cool, we likely will have a scorcher of a summer. having said that I will likely just scrog this last group and just plan on growing trees when I start up in august. the one good thing about the last group is I don't need to seal up the tent because there is no vegging going on so its easier to keep thing cooler. I always veg for 60 days Sin, and the 600 will be MH kaotik. again thanks all.


----------

